# engine in frame



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i just dropped the engine in the frame today. eric came to the rescue with a spair set of frame motor mounts that he had. the ones that came with my car was ones to adapt a chevy engine in a pontiac frame. thank you eric I owe you one. just ordered the trams from monster trans 700r4 ss package. prob get that in a few weeks, hopfully. need to order ram iar 4 intake gaskets and round port header gaskets before i can drop the intake and headers on. when i ordered the headers the guy sent the gaskets folded in half. thanks alot d%ck..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You're Welcome Bobby. Great pics, the workmanship is very clean!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Has to be too great as each stage comes to an end.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice job:cheers


----------

